# Help, ariens deluxe 28 won't start again after using for 2 hours



## purplecarrot (Oct 17, 2016)

I used my snowblower today to clear a massive amount of snowfall, heavy and wet. I had to fill up twice, and after I filled it with gas the second time it won't start again. I checked the oil, but it looks like there is enough. Does anyone have any ideas of what else I can look for? Thanks so much


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Make sure that the safety interlock/shut off is still right, be sure the fuel valve is ON position. did it build up snow on the unit somehow? maybe be sure you didnt' get water in somewhere......


----------



## purplecarrot (Oct 17, 2016)

Thank you bad69cat. I'm a total dork. I realized that I flooded it. I tried to restart it with the choke up. It starts now.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

LOL - easy enough to do. Once warmed up you should rarely need the choke to start it...... some machines are a lot touchier than others in that regard.


----------

